# What Is This Think On LCD Display?



## Cortian (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anybody know what this thing is that appears to cover nearly half of this Canon 40D LCD display?







Doesn't appear in subsequent photo:


----------



## Braineack (Jan 19, 2018)

a reflection of the void past the edge of the table/notepad that it's sitting on...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks like a reflection to me.


----------



## Cortian (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow.  I would never have guessed that.  Looks like some kind of shade or something over the display.  There's even what looks like a bit of shadow on its bottom edge.  But I think y'all are right.  Other examples:













Thanks for the quick follow-up, guys!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 19, 2018)

Reflection control is a big deal


----------



## Cortian (Jan 19, 2018)

Braineack said:


> Reflection control is a big deal


*nod*

I'm astonished by some of the photos I've seen on eBay.  Items that simply need a decent cleaning.  Heck, even a _superficial_ cleaning.  Blurry photos.  Too dark.  Bad angles.  You name it.  (And you've probably all seen it.)


----------

